# Art by Svart



## Svartmetall

I got into the habit a while back of carying a small sketchbok with me most places for jotting down ideas that occur to me while I'm in work, the pub, or whatever. I'm constantly frustrated by my lack of 2D artistic ability, but here's some concept art and sketches and stuff...

A Herald of Nurgle which I still intend to finish sculpting one day:









A Daemon Prince of Nurgle which I'm likewise still working on:









Two sketches for a Plague Champion that I did while imbibing in Bugman's Bar (they forced me to drink those beers, I tell you, FORCED me!):








...and how the model of Plague Champion Kharzhâl began to shape up next to the concept art:









The sketch for a Dryad-esque sort of treeman thing that I did in work one night, next to the finished sculpt:









Some random Plague Marine detail ideas:









A Possessed of Nurgle sketch I came up with one night just for the hell of it, and the model it turned into (which won a conversion competition at the RelicNews forums :biggrin:









Some weapon ideas for a Daemon Prince of Nurgle:








...and some non-Nurgle Daemon weapons:









And finally, since I'm currently working on converting up some Obliterators, here's some of the biomechanical weapon sketches I've been coming up with with them in mind:

























All feedback is welcomed, since I'm really wanting to improve my drawing from its current somewhat rudimentary state...


----------



## gundamboy195

i here-by bow before the GS god!


----------



## Drannith

awesome sketches and the conversions are inspiring to say the least.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin

very awsome man. as usual, your GS work is top notch... now I need to learn some tricks for bases for my Dark Eldar markers


----------



## Svartmetall

A couple more things I found lurking in the sketchbook...

A horribly bloated Plague Champion; a model inspired by this sketch is currently under way:









Some ideas for lightning claws, or power claws. Or something.









A Nurgle cultist:









And some close-combat mutations for Possessed:


----------



## Zodd

I think these sketches are very good, because the greens/conversionworks they inspire you to make, are outstanding. It would be sad if these ideas wasn't remembered og brought to good use.
And one sketch that really stand out to me:





Svartmetall said:


> Some weapon ideas for a Daemon Prince of Nurgle:



Please keep posting the sketches, as they are very inspiring.+rep


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

I think you are too hard on yourself; you do not lack 2D artistic ability.

Ideas-wise, I find shading with colour more forgiving than black and white, so you might be able to get more work that pleases you with that.


----------



## Svartmetall

The second version of the body lascannon for my third Obliterator:









And a random Spawn I doodled one night in work. This may well have been a subconscious attempt to embody the attributes of the management where I work in physical form:


----------



## effigy22

This is fantastic work my friend! Think you should post up some more!


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak

-_-

Damn you Svart. Your just too damn cool for your own good.

Your 'sketches' are very very good, and it's great to see them leaving the 2D medium and becoming 3D. +rep for the sketches plus your Nurgle Log

I'd like to sketch more, but unfortunately my drawings always turn out like a cat in a blender and i've got no nack for shading, but live and let live.

Excellent work mate, keep it up (as well all know you will anyway)

Grish


----------



## xenobiotic

You mentioned you where looking for feedback. Please consider this as suggestions only, I'm not a fully learned artist or art-teacher!

I think there are some things you could train on to improve your drawings. Mostly to give them more "life" and "shape".

While I see you have good cross hatching skills you need to work with your abilities to make it suggest shapes, to fool the eye (that's what 2D-art is all about). It's hard to do this only drawing straight parallel lines. Vary their shape to augment and suggest round shapes (such as a shoulderpad or a muscle) to give more depth to the object you're painting. Sometimes more lines are better than just a few.

In many of your pictures shapes are in contradiction to others which makes the picture as a whole look flat when the eye tries to sum it up as a whole. Such as your plague champion, your cultist and your "lightning claw" arms.









The torso and the stump leg is very well done and suggests shape and depth but the arms and the leg with toes negate this suggestion and makes the viewer confused as his brain tries to fill in the perspective of the picture. Even a mutated arm has a shape, a form and changes as you put it in different perspectives.

This is a picture I've drawn (not to toot my own horn but to show you what I'm trying to type), I think it shows how I've suggested shapes with lines:









Your daemon prince weapons (swords) are a very good example of what you can do, you obviously have skill enough to achieve it. You most likely need to train these skills up to use them in a more complex context (with many varying shapes in connection to each other). Maybe some courses in croquis would give you the skills necessary to draw complete figures better.

If you're interested I could do some sketches based on you're drawings/miniatures to show you what I'm trying to type but might not have been able to.

:drinks:


----------



## Varakir

Judging by Svart and Xeno's drawings, i would love to crawl inside their brains and see what madness is going on inside :grin:

Whilst i agree with the proportion issues on the humanoid figures, overall your art is fantastic Svart. The weapons especially are exceptional.

I might start taking my sketchbooks into work so i can bone up on my freehand


----------



## Imperious

Disgusting, yet awesome artwork! You truly have the gift of plague. Nurgle would be proud. +rep :wink:


----------



## Abomination

That is some awesome drawing/sketches you have there. I wish I had a fraction of your ability. Keep up the good work!


----------



## Svartmetall

Thanks for the feedback and advice, guys, especially *Xeno* - I may well try that _croquis_ thing you suggested, as I'm always looking to improve whatever it is I'm doing. And your own drawings are bloody good.

*Dave T Hobbit* - I mainly stick to monochrome as I sketch anywhere and can't really carry multiple pens with me all the time; also, as much as anything else, I love the work of people like Ian Miller who do fantastic stuff with just black and white. I also really like all the atmospheric B&W GW art by the likes of Paul Dainton, Alex Boyd and Adrian Smith; any time there's a bunch of their stuff up on display in the main hall at Warhammer World I stop to have good stare at it all, 'cos I always find it very inspiring both for my modelling and my own attempts at 2D art. 

In fact, it was Adrian Smith's drawing of Korpus Festerheart, Champion of Nurgle, in the old 'Hordes Of Chaos' book that was the real spark for me actively getting into the Warhammer-modelling hobby; one day I'm going to have a crack at sculpting that guy, because he's just so damn _cool_


----------



## dradcliffe09

The only feedback I can offer is complements. You've got the Nurgle theme down pat, without a doubt. You sculpture work is as good if not better than GW studio material IMHO. There's always room for improvement, and classes are a definite plus, but what you've got here exceeds my drawing ability. That's why I went digital!


----------



## Kobrakai

Svart your drawings are incredible. And it's just as impressive that you can transfer 2D to 3D so successfully.

Have some rep for your hard work, it's great to see thanks for sharing!


----------



## marks13

Well im no expect but your work is looks pretty damm good, i think the shading is really good, allot better than my wax crayon scribbles lol.


----------



## Svartmetall

Two little sketches of Plague Marine armour I did tonight in work...


----------



## Midge913

Love seeing your work Svart! It is most impressive to see the sketches translated to the 3d model. Great work!


----------



## Svartmetall

Midge913 said:


> Love seeing your work Svart! It is most impressive to see the sketches translated to the 3d model. Great work!


Thanks - this picture is probably still my favourite example of turning a sketch into an actual model:


----------



## Midge913

Svartmetall said:


> Thanks - this picture is probably still my favourite example of turning a sketch into an actual model:


I would have to agree! This is a fine piece of work. How tall does it stand? Would love to see in perspective to get a sense of size.


----------

